# 67 Wheelhouse Steel Question



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I purchased an AMD inner left wheelhouse piece, but I am still missing a piece. I don't know what it might be called and am wondering if it is made separately or only sold with some wheelhouse pieces. 

In the first picture below, you will see it is the roughly triangle shaped piece that is at the bottom of the wheel well and connects the fender to the inner wheelhouse and the trunk drop piece. The second picture is of the AMD piece I purchased. The third picture is off of Ebay and if you look closely, this wheelhouse looks like it has that piece welded to it. The last picture is also from Ebay and it is both the inner and outer wheelhouse together, but clearly shows the piece I am talking about at the bottom. 

Does anyone know what this piece is called and if it can be purchased separately or do I just need to find a different brand wheelhouse with that piece attached. I will need it for both the left and right sides. 

Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I had to fabricate mine, couldn't find them anywhere either


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Same for my 68: I had to fabricate the replacement piece.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I ordered a driver and pass rear wheel well from performance years and it came as all one piece.


----------

